# Hello from a new user



## Unnote (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Iliyan and a while back I started writing and recording my own music (in my spare time).

As a musician I play the guitar and sing; I am also very interested in composition, harmony and arrangement - classical, as well as contemporary - jazz and rock. I am trying to become a more polished songwriter/composer.

Together with the live instruments I use a lot of virtual instruments and samples (drums, orchestral, different synths) and record and mix in the box.

So far I have managed to publish 2 songs (an instrumental and a retro-rock song), which you can hear on my youtube channel, called Unnote.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 22, 2016)

Iliyan...Welcome to the forum!
Lots of good info here.


----------



## Unnote (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you, Craig!


----------



## ChristianM (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello Iliyan, welcome here


----------



## BigImpactSound (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome Iliyan!


----------

